# Tortoise laying egg without shell



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 29, 2012)

For those of you that want to see what an egg being laid without the shell looks like here is a video. Go to 4:12 in the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=hQKWiBXD7rw


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 29, 2012)

That's so strange! I wonder if the shell broke inside her?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 29, 2012)

I have no idea. I have seen one of my female sulcatas do this but it was only once or twice so I dont really have much hands on experience with it. I'm thinking the shell just hasnt developed yet but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 30, 2012)

This was so interesting to watch. It looks like a piece of shell came out later. Wonder if it broke inside her and she did expell the shell in pieces.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 30, 2012)

It makes me sad while watching it, because a baby tortoise never hatched :'(


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 30, 2012)

That looks so weird!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 30, 2012)

My leo did the exact same thing last week the yolk was not broke and then she laid the shell it is so weird!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

I have never seen that in person before. Great post!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 30, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> This was so interesting to watch. It looks like a piece of shell came out later. Wonder if it broke inside her and she did expell the shell in pieces.



Yeah it does look like she did expel part of the shell. I didnt catch that before. 



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> It makes me sad while watching it, because a baby tortoise never hatched :'(



Yes unfortunately so. 



ChiKat said:


> That looks so weird!



Yeah it just plops right out lol.



princessdreamsxxx said:


> My leo did the exact same thing last week the yolk was not broke and then she laid the shell it is so weird!!!



Yeah I was surprised when I first saw it too. I didn't see the shell part at all though.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> I have never seen that in person before. Great post!



Thanks!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 30, 2012)

Very interesting but sad that a tortoise did not get to be later introduced to life


----------

